# Dw 2020 mega christmas giveaway PRIZE LIST



## WHIZZER

What a Year !

So the 12days of Christmas changes this Year - We have decided to do a ONE DAY of prizes Giveaway

Please can you help promote this on your social feeds giving a shout out to the Sponsors

Our Traders/Sponsors have made a Huge Prize Fund Again this year and this is what makes DW one of the best communities out.
*This is not the Entry Thread * we will add another thread for that

*Christmas Giveaway *(these rules are subject to change as necessary)

Only one entry per *household* (do not comment or quote in thread as it messes up the draw)

Entry to
Postage will be only to a Uk address - (outside Uk will have to a discussion with the sponsor)

Should you be lucky enough to win a prize

*You Must:*

* Post a picture *on the forum and Acknowledge the Supplier as soon as your prize arrives - ( there will be a thread for this) and give a general description of the products.

You agree to Post a review of your prize within 12 weeks (if this is not possible due to circumstances please contact the admin/mod staff who will advise how to proceed.)

*note* you may be asked to pass on your prize(s) to another member if you are not able to complete the review in an agreed timeframe - if you win multiple products then a review of your top 3 will be sufficient.

Prizes *must not* be sold, if you are unable to use the prizes they please offer to another dw member however you must notify the staff first who will advise on how to proceed.

*Important*​
Due to the value of some of the prizes in previous years if these rules are not followed you will face a ban from DW.

If you are found to be selling a prize you *will* get another present from DW a lifetime ban

(we do not want to see winning prizes for sale on any site -this could jeopardise the competition for future years if you cannot abide by the rules then please do not enter as you will force us into a position to put bans into place )

*Do not enter on this thread this is just the prize list * 

you will be be able to enter on the entry thread here ENTER HERE 

drum roll ..........

So.... Here they are:

Prize 1 
Scan Grip Torch Unipen 
Sonax Goodies

Sponsored by Scangrip and Sonax GB

Prize 2 
Scan Grip Torch MiniSlim 
Pyramid Car Care Kit

Sponsored by Scangrip and Pyramid Car Care

Prize 3 
Scan Grip Torch mag Pen 3 
Reaper Auto industries Aegis Ceramic Coating Twin pack 
5 Reaper Products and Detailing Products

Sponsored by ScanGrip and Reaper Auto Industries

Prize 4 
Scan Grip Torch Superform 
AutoGlym Kit 
UHD Shampoo, Wax and Ceramic Coating 
Instadry 
Polar Blast,Wash and Seal

Sponsored by ScanGrip and Autoglym

Prize 5 
Scan Grip Torch line light c+r 
Gtechniq Essentials Kit

Sponsored by ScanGrip and Gtechniq

Prize 6 
Led Lenser Police Tac Torch 
Demon Tape 
BlitzDetailing kit 
Products,Brushes and Microfibre towels

Sponsored by Led Lenser and Demon Tape and Blitz Detailing

Prize 7 
Unilite CRi2300 light /Notepad /Flask 
Demon Tape 
Hd Valeting Xmas Kit

Sponsored by Unilite and Demon Tape and HD Valeting

Prize 8 
Monza Supplied Autoglym Snow Foam Lance 
Bilt Hamber Deluxe Detailing Kit 
Instaramic Black mint , Microfibre, Air freshner

Sponsored by Monza and Bilt Hamber and Instaramic

Prize 9 
Duel Autocare Kit 
Rag Company Towel Kit

Sponsored by Duel Autocare and Rag Company UK

Prize 10 
Turtle Wax Kit 
Labocosmetica Kit

Sponsored by Turtke Wax and Labocosmetica UK

Prize 11 
Liquid Elements 1000 Nano Polishing machine +pads 
Dust Cracker rim cleaner, Shampoo and Drying cloth

Sponsored by Liquid Elements

Prize 12 
Poka Premium Limited RED Detailing Trolley 
Valet Pro smal lkit

Sponsored by Poka Premium and Valet Pro

Prize 13 
Valet Pro Massive Kit Bag

Sponsored by Valet Pro

Prize 14 
Akira Sample Kit 
150ml, snowfoam,citrus duo, lavish,Tar and glue Remover,fallout Remover ,QD and Glass cleaner 
Instaramic Citrus Ice , Microfibre, Air freshner 
Gyeon Can coat kit 
Sponsored by Akira and Instaramic and Gyeon

Prize 15 
Valet Pro Small Kit
ShineSupply Kit and £20voucher 
Instaramic Bundle Citrus Ice /Black Mint 
Shineauto/Instaramic tuition Day In Kent

Sponsored by Valet pro and Instaramic and Shine Supply

Prize 16 
Car body and Wheels cleaning gift set 
Cambridge Concours Interior kit 
Monster Shine Car Kit 
Sponsored by Ignitiontransmission and Cambridge concours and Monstershine

Prize 17

Gyeon cancoat kit

Sponsored by Gyeon

UPDATE winners - https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=423981


----------



## RS3

Stick me down for Prize #5 Whizzer. Ill send that cheque soon fella:thumb:


----------



## Vossman

Superb prize list again from the sponsors given the hard year we have had, thank you all.


----------



## Rappy

Fantastic list Whizzer.

Thanks Sponsors :thumb:


----------



## rob267

Wow what a prize list
Absolutely amazing. Thank you to all the sponsors.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Another bumper year for prizes! 

A big thank you to the sponsors, traders and DW for organising this. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## minimadmotorman

Great list! Thanks to the sponsors/donators!


----------



## virgiltracey

Amazing prize list, incredible generosity from all of the sponsors!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Damn, considering the year it’s been for so many, their generosity has gone far above and beyond anyone’s imagination.


----------



## dholdi

Echo all the above, following the year we've had its an amazing prize list.
Something to look forward to now, thanks everyone.


----------



## Andyblue

Phenomenal giveaways there, said on the other thread, amazing to see and a huge thank you :thumb:


----------



## Griffy

Don’t know of any other forum where the generosity of its sponsors is so apparent. Absolutely gobsmacked that after such a terrible year they can, yet again, come up with such awesome donations to form an unparalleled prize fund.

And then there is the work involved by all concerned in organising the competition.

Thank you all so much...and Merry Christmas everybody :thumb:


----------



## SteveW

That's amazing and for the first time ever I'm going to be eligible to enter a few too! :lol:

Thanks to all at DW and all sponsors for such a generous giveaway!


----------



## Darlofan

Fantastic support from sponsors yet again. Huge thanks to them all, especially after the year they've all had.


----------



## bluechimp

As said by many, fantastic support given the circumstances. Best of luck all.

Thanks to DW team for organising etc, brilliant once again.


----------



## blademansw

Some cracking prizes in there, big props to the team and the sponsors!


----------



## P2K

What a prize list.

Huge thank you to the sponsors and all involved in organising this. :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

I massive thank you to DW and the sponsors!!!

:thumb:


----------



## St Evelyn

That's just awesome! Great support for the forum and for us all as members; I doff my cap and say huge thanks to all of the sponsors and DW team involved in making this happen! Thanks everyone! :thumb:


----------



## sbrocks

DW never fail to surpass every previous years efforts! Many thanks for the content across the different mediums this year yet again


----------



## MrPassat

Great prizes.
Great generosity.
Thanks to all and well done especially after the year we've had.


----------



## neil b

Fantastic prizes and very very generous of all the sponsors 😁 thank you


----------



## fabionvieira

wow!!! what a list. Thanks to all the sponsors and the Dw team to put another amazing prize list on this very unusual year. All the best and good luck everyone.


----------



## cangri

WOW, Nice job.

Thanks Sponsors !


----------



## tictap

Wow, thank you everyone!!


----------



## McC

Very very generous list there! Very impressed!


----------



## cole_scirocco

Absolutely incredible this lot!


----------



## Steveom2

Massive thanks to all the sponsors 👍 fantastic list


----------



## matt-rudd

Amazing prize list, thanks to all who have contributed!!


----------



## Cookies

That's a fantastic prize list. Thanks to all the sponsors, once again!!!

Merry Christmas

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim

Really impressive prize list. Thanks to all involved


----------



## macca666

Words fail me at times with this forum and the generosity of everyone particularly sponsors.

In what has been a terrible year for everyone to get the quality of prizes that have been donated is outstanding. 

Well done to admin and a huge thanks to all the sponsors and their generosity :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## GSI-MAN

That will certainly brighten up any ones year
Thanks to sponsors
Super generous


----------



## shl-kelso

What a bumper giveaway, and many thanks to all the sponsors & supporters who have donated prizes again this year!


----------



## thedonji

Amazing prize 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernie Bernie

I've got a few products I dont use or can decant from 5 litre containers, and wondered if theres anyone in the group who is keen to do what we do, and thats enjoy detailing their motors, but hasn't got the money for whatever reason this year.
I can put together a small box and post it. If you know someone - let me know (postage at my cost too). No judgements, just say why they deserve it.


----------



## Kenan

Amazing prize list, thanks to all the sponsors and those involved from DW.

There will be some lucky people finishing a rubbish year with great prizes 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Ernie Bernie said:


> I've got a few products I dont use or can decant from 5 litre containers, and wondered if theres anyone in the group who is keen to do what we do, and thats enjoy detailing their motors, but hasn't got the money for whatever reason this year.
> I can put together a small box and post it. If you know someone - let me know (postage at my cost too). No judgements, just say why they deserve it.


Thats a very generous thing to do mate, good on you and I hope you have a great Christmas / New Year :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## thedonji

Ernie Bernie said:


> I've got a few products I dont use or can decant from 5 litre containers, and wondered if theres anyone in the group who is keen to do what we do, and thats enjoy detailing their motors, but hasn't got the money for whatever reason this year.
> I can put together a small box and post it. If you know someone - let me know (postage at my cost too). No judgements, just say why they deserve it.


What a lovely thought

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Ernie Bernie said:


> I've got a few products I dont use or can decant from 5 litre containers, and wondered if theres anyone in the group who is keen to do what we do, and thats enjoy detailing their motors, but hasn't got the money for whatever reason this year.
> I can put together a small box and post it. If you know someone - let me know (postage at my cost too). No judgements, just say why they deserve it.


I would also be happy to put together some products if it could help someone.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike13

Great generosity after a year like this!


----------



## Bustanut

Thank you sponsors, some cracking prizes there.


----------



## samm

That is a fantastic prize list.


----------



## joey.180sx

Thanks to the sponsors.Great list of Prizes.


----------



## vectra

Fantastic list as usual.
Well done to the Sponsors.


----------



## simonjj

Great to see this level of support and generosity!


----------



## Marve

Well done to all involved in pulling this together. This event is a credit to the DW Forum.


----------



## Matt_H

Its brilliant that giveaways are still happening this year. 

Testament to the sponsors.


----------



## c87reed

That is a fabulous list. Thank you to all of the sponsors who have contributed so generously.


----------



## Peter77

Absolutely awesome from all the sponsors.


----------



## Rebel007

As in the past the forum sponsors have surpassed anything we could have ever hoped for especially considering what they must have gone through in the last year, thanks doesn't seem like enough but it is all we can do, so to EVERYONE involved THANK YOU from me and I am sure every other member of these forums.


----------



## Sam534

Amazing set of prizes good luck to all

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Awesome haul again this year, well done to the sponsors and dw 👍


----------



## Tricky Red

More great prizes as usual. Thanks everyone.


----------



## WHIZZER

https://www.facebook.com/detailingworld/

Please share the post thats on our Facebook helps promote those great Sponsors that have put Prizes into the fund

Thanks chaps


----------



## WHIZZER

Another Prize added from Monstershine


----------



## thedonji

WHIZZER said:


> https://www.facebook.com/detailingworld/
> 
> Please share the post thats on our Facebook helps promote those great Sponsors that have put Prizes into the fund
> 
> Thanks chaps


Will do it now

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

Another fantastic list of prizes, many thanks to the sponsors for their generosity


----------



## Mr Ben

Wow - what a list!


----------



## Sicskate

That's a very impressive list 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386

A very impressive list of prizes again this year. Thanks to the sponsors and the forum mods for organising again.


----------



## pt1

Amazing list
Thanks guys, very kind 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

When will the entry thread be added?


----------



## VAG-hag

Absolutely superb!


----------



## Mark R5

Said it before, and I'll say it again. This forum and it's sponsors are fantastic. Despite this years issues, they've still pulled together and put that lot up for grabs. Outstanding! :thumb:


----------



## saul

A great list and once again the sponsors have opened their hearts. Thank you to all and to dw

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8

WOW!! 

What a prize list :doublesho


----------



## 350Chris

I thought the list was good a couple of weeks ago and STILL it grows - many thanks to all the sponsors and contributors!


----------



## graeme

Some amazing prizes there well done to all the admins for organising and the generosity of the suppliers for providing the prizes.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Another year of fantastic surprises and support to the forum from the sponsors. Thank you all so much for continually being so generous and congratulations to the organisers, very well done!


----------



## Richors

Very generous and very well done to the organsiers. Thanks


----------



## David Herron

Awesome competition and support from your prize sponsors after the year we've just had!


----------



## sebjonesy

Thats quite the prize pot there -thanks to the sponsors!


----------



## polt

Wow! Again the generosity of sponsors after such a difficult year is astounding and hopefully we can return that support in the coming year. Thank you all sponsors


----------

